# surrealism & photography



## gk fotografie (Jul 6, 2015)

_surrealism & photography_

(create unexpected and unpredictable images by linking everyday objects in an unconventional way)


----------



## bribrius (Jul 6, 2015)

like the creativity, especially in the first.


----------



## 407370 (Jul 8, 2015)

Abstract maybe... I was asked by a friend to add an easel to a picture with a painted version of the picture. My attempt below with different lighting settings and a "how it was done" pic.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 23, 2015)

A twist.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 23, 2015)

gk fotografie said:


> *SURREALISM & PHOTOGRAPHY*
> 
> Create unexpected and unpredictable images by linking everyday objects in an unconventional way


----------



## otherprof (Aug 23, 2015)

gk fotografie said:


> *SURREALISM & PHOTOGRAPHY*
> 
> Create unexpected and unpredictable images by linking everyday objects in an unconventional way





gk fotografie said:


> *SURREALISM & PHOTOGRAPHY*
> 
> Create unexpected and unpredictable images by linking everyday objects in an unconventional way


----------



## otherprof (Aug 23, 2015)

gk fotografie said:


> *SURREALISM & PHOTOGRAPHY*
> 
> Create unexpected and unpredictable images by linking everyday objects in an unconventional way


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 4, 2017)

Haaa, forgot about this thread all the way, so there we go again...


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 17, 2017)




----------

